

Inception explained in one infographic - jedschmidt
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1662130/infographic-of-the-day-inception-contest-winner

======
ryanelkins
People seem to make this movie out to be far more confusing than it actually
was. I found it pretty straightforward, so although there is a lot to keep
track of, it's not really difficult to follow.

Now something like Primer, on the other hand...

~~~
subwindow
I've seen several, and this one does an alright job, although with too much
text:

<http://i.imgur.com/HXLOw.jpg>

~~~
daten
I don't see a title on that graphic. Is that for Primer? Which I haven't seen
yet? Should you include a spoiler warning?

------
tedunangst
Boo. Full size version isn't full size. The two crops are obviously from a
higher resolution (readable) graphic that is _not_ the full size one linked.

~~~
cliffkuang
Hey there--I'm the editor of the site and I've put the real, original version
online. Thanks for reading!

------
aufreak3
Here is a summary of Inception that I read somewhere, but can't recall where
right now.

"If you run a VM inside a VM inside a VM inside a VM, things get really slow."

~~~
bdr
That's wrong, the inner VMs run faster.

~~~
count
The clock may go faster, but things take longer (like Disk I/O...)

------
peregrine
Here are my two cents on the subject. I think the entire movie was Cobb stuck
in a dream. Its not just the top at the end, its the ability to fly all over
the country, getting chased by nondescript g-men etc. The big things for me
though were how did Cobb and Mal get stuck in limbo after only 1 dream. It
only ever shows them 1 level deep. I think Mal was right and they needed to go
one more level. Another point was he ends up in France(we never know how gets
places) and talks to his father in law, a key line was "Come back to reality".

Sure all those could be interpreted a certain way but I like mine the best.

~~~
bdr
I agree, but "stuck in a dream" doesn't explain the events of the movie.

My theory is that Moll knows (from the level where she jumps) that Cobb knows
hows to do inception. She gets back to reality and tell people. The film
portrays this knowledge being "extracted" from him -- perhaps, in part, to get
him to finally jump.

------
subwindow
Maybe I'm misinterpreting the movie, but I don't think this is correct at all.
If you cut out the first and last 10 minutes of the movie, then maybe you
could get the impression that it flows somewhat like this.

~~~
masterj
I was under the impression that limbo was a separate level entered into when
you "die" in a dream but your body is not ready to receive you back. Saito
goes there when he dies in Level 3, and Cobb when he drowns in Level 2 because
he's trapped "below". Level 4 was simply a deeper level filled by Cobb's dream
world that he had created with his wife.

I might have misunderstood though.

~~~
redrobot5050
They mentioned (very briefly) that those who have been to limbo bring their
artifacts (from being in limbo) with them when they return. That's why Limbo
was built around Cobb's subconscious/memories/creations.

------
tate
Another version:

[http://dehahs.deviantart.com/art/Inception-
Infographic-17242...](http://dehahs.deviantart.com/art/Inception-
Infographic-172424503)

~~~
CWuestefeld
This one contains more info, and as a bonus has the Escher stairs effect as
featured in the movie. However, it's harder to understand.

------
jamiequint
Cool, but inaccurate. This is completely missing the 4th level dream that
Cobb, Ariadne, and Fischer go into in the bunker.

------
nostromo
Reality?

~~~
brianmwang
:)

There might need to be some variations on these infographics to fit the
multiple theories out there.

